# Hyatt TS presentation @ Coconut Plantation



## pharmlivin (Aug 19, 2007)

I just booked a two night stay with the Vacation Club offer for early October.  Just wondering if anyone has taken the Hyatt VC presentation.  They said 90 minutes ...hope it is not too high pressure.  We are considering Hyatt but only resale of course.  Thanks for any experiences.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 19, 2007)

Not high pressure, ask for Tracy. She is wonderful.


----------



## nanette0269 (Aug 19, 2007)

You do have to commit to 90 minutes though, so don't think you can bow out at 60 minutes.  But, the presentation is extremely low-key and very informative...not high pressure at all.  Have a great time there...the pool is amazing for families!


----------



## Floridaski (Aug 19, 2007)

You will have a great time, I hope you booked a one bedroom unit.  If you booked a studio, perhaps you can change it.  If you like the Hyatt system, wait and buy resale.  While you are there, check out the sister hotel Hyatt Coconut Point.  It is listed as one of the top 100 hotels and it is beautiful!

The presentation is good if you are even remotely interested in Hyatt points and their salespeople are not your typical timeshare sales reps.  We sat thru 3 different presentations at 3 different resorts before we purchased resale.  We decided to buy because we kept wanting to go their resorts and sit thru a presentation to get into the resort!  We hate timeshare presentations - so this was a big AHA moment for us.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 19, 2007)

Also don't miss the new Coconut Point Mall with the wonderful shops and eateries. 

http://www.bonitanews.com/news/2006/jun/21/stores_eateries_abound_coconut_point_mall/

Coming from Naples headed north to Hyatt the mall is on the right. For Hyatt you must take a left turn after the mall. The hotel is at the end of that road and very nice. Around that curve to the right is the TS sales center with a mock unit. Rep will drive you by golf cart to the TS which is not at the same location as the sales office or the hotel.


----------



## Seth Nock (Aug 19, 2007)

The property is a very nice property.  You will be tempted to buy before the end of the tour.  I have been told by many of my buyers that it is low preasure if you say no, however intermediate pressure if you show signs that you would consider buying the property.  Make sure you do appropriate research before you tour, eg, know the other Hyatt properties, know the basic point system and have an idea of locations and maintenance fees.  They hammer the first day incentives.


----------



## pharmlivin (Aug 19, 2007)

Seth Nock said:


> They hammer the first day incentives.



Thanks everyone for advice and experiences.  Not sure I am following the above quote from Seth.


----------



## Seth Nock (Aug 20, 2007)

They will offer you certain incentives if you sign the day you tour.  If you show any signs of interest, they will say sign now and decide later, as if you don't sign today, you won't get these added benefits of no closing costs and Gold Passport points, etc.


----------



## pharmlivin (Aug 20, 2007)

*Thanks Seth for the clarification*

We are evaluating Hyatt vs. HGVC right now. We have DVC and enjoy the flexibility of the point system very much...although HGVC seems a bit more flexible than Hyatt in terms of less than full week stays and banking points etc. Thnaks again for all the valuable information.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cant lose with either Hyatt or HGVC- I own both Hyatt is a slight  notch up in qyuality and is great for the west coast Tahoe, carmel, Sedona
HGVC flexible- and has some new beautiful resorts in Hawaii- and Vegas.
either should complement your DVC perfectly


----------

